

Ask HN: Inmigrate to USA, form LLC and work for myself? - sepultura

Hi HNers, sadly this third world country is going,
I was wondering if this is feasible,<p><i>I need your input, ideas, tips, connections:</i><p>Here are the steps I have thought so far:<p>1.- Incorporate: Create a LLC in some state in the USA (Delaware, Nevada, etc)<p>2.- Give myself EIN, SSN, USA Bank Account, etc<p>3.- Hire myself<p>4.- Move to USA<p>5.- Work in the USA<p>Thanks
======
JSeymourATL
It's potentially feasible under an E-2 Visa. Your case may be fact dependent.
Here's some info> [http://www.visapro.com/Immigration-
Articles/?a=361&z=48](http://www.visapro.com/Immigration-Articles/?a=361&z=48)

------
tejasm
1\. You can incorporate an LLC or Inc. from any part of the world. This won't
be an issue.

2\. The LLC or Inc. can get EIN and open USA Bank Account. You'll not have an
SSN unless you have a valid work visa, students visa or your green card. Not a
log of banks will help you open these kind of accounts unless you have someone
with SSN to help you there. Most startup-friendly bank is SV Bank.

3\. You won't be able to hire yourself unless the company is one year old and
has certain revenue. Even when the company is eligible for everything else,
it'll still have to file an H1-B which is more like lottery these days. 2014
quotas are already full and 2015 quotas will only open in April 2015.

4\. and 5. Unless you have an H1-B or L1, you won't be able to move to the
States for work.

There's something called EB-5 but that has substantial investment.

------
mahesh_gkumar
Form an LLC with your friends in the US (who are legal residents). Make sure
that you form a board which has the authority to fire you (this is needed for
the h1b employee employer requirement). Make the company profitable, apply for
h1, move.

------
ahomescu1
Step #3 is the hardest. You're not going to be able to hire yourself and get a
visa for yourself as an employee for your own company, except under very
specific circumstances which probably don't apply here.

------
phantom_oracle
Which "third-world" country are you in?

If it is that bad, like civil-war-bad, then you could possibly try applying
for refugee status (although that may restrict you as well).

~~~
sepultura
Mexico, the country where the president couldn't even mention reading 3 books.
And the preference polls being a candidate where way way off... Corruption and
crime runs rampant.

It was already pretty hard in here, many new laws hampering growth, way too
much corruption, poverty, and desperation. You can see it on their faces.

My family suffers...

~~~
thejteam
If you have a college degree and work in certain professions then there is a
separate visa process for Mexican citizens. You will need to get a job offer
from a US company like an H1-B but if I recall unlike the H1B there is no
limit to the number of visas issued.

[http://travel.state.gov/content/visas/english/employment/naf...](http://travel.state.gov/content/visas/english/employment/nafta.html)

------
coralreef
Quite difficult unless you have a substantial amount of money to invest. May
have better luck getting a work visa.

------
petervandijck
I'm fairly sure that won't work.

------
cylinder
Which country are you from?

------
jesusmichael
Not likely... The process of sponsoring a visa applicant can be costly and
must be completed by a us citizen. There are significant cost to this as well.
If they find out, you will be blacklisted and never gain citizenship

